# 2WW - Can you get implantation pains



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

hi 

I am on day 7 of the 2ww, but on day 5 and 6 (day 7 & 8 after EC/Fert) I had slight stabbing pains in two specific places and these kept recurring over the 2-2.5 days in exactly the same two places each time but not neccessairily at the same time.  Can this be implantation pain or is that just wishful thinking??

If anybody has any idea i would appreciate the advice.

Love lshack xx


----------



## gill0268 (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi Ishack

I don't know about implantation pains sorry but just wanted to wish you luck in your 2ww. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
I have my EC on thursday for first IVF cycle.
Good luck

Gill.x


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

thanks Gill

good luck for EC on Thurday.  I hope this is the one for you.


Love lshack xx


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Lshack, I don't know what the medical response to your question is but when I saw the subject line of your message I said a resounding yes .... I think so.  Let me explain.  On my first cycle (BFP) about 4 or 5 days after the transfer I experienced the weirdest sensation.  Part pain, part pressing sensation.  A bit like if you take your thumb and press it gently into your palm.  So a little bit of pressure from the thumb and a little discomfort from the nail.  I too felt it in 2 distinct places and at different times but always in the same places.  

I immediately thought, wow that's implantation.  Then immediately thought, don't be ridiculous.  In fact the first time I felt it I was on my hands and knees scrubbing the kitchen floor and I remember it clearly as the world stopped for a few seconds.  It continued so I hpt'd on 6dp3dt and of course it was -ve.  Then I continued to feel it in only one of the places - just below and behind my pubic bone, at the front.  It was quite frequent, perhaps every couple of hours or so and it seemed to be getting more intense.  Anyway I hpt'd 8dp3dt and it was an immediate BFP.  

This sensation continued until about 10 weeks or so and here's where it gets interesting - the place where I felt the sensation was exactly where the placenta was attached!  I had an anterior placenta which is unusual as most pregnancies attach on the posterior wall.  Having that confirmed at the 12 week scan really convinced me that what I had been feeling was indeed implantation.  When I asked my consultant if it was possible to feel implantation he said that he didn't see why not.  

I really really hope this is it for you and what you are feeling is implantation.

Lots and lots of good wishes, x


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

hi Jafffacake

Thanks you for sharing your experience with me as it makes me much more positive that I wasn't living in hope.
What you had sounds like what I felt so fingers crossed. I am on day 7 todya and am going to try and wait before testing.  I have been very positive and calm all along the process until today and have suddenly lost the plot,a feel like I am being tortured.  

I am glad to hear your good news and will try to wait a little longer.

Take care lots of love lshack xx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi ishack i two had stabbing pains and had a bfp 1st atempt a icsi so they could be so good luck and the 2ww is a killer


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

hi caza
thanks for the reply.  Congratulations on your BFP

I am sure it was implantation pains as they are in 2 very specific places and very different to the wind discomfort  from cyclogest.  so here hoping for +pos test on the 14th.  The 2ww is starting to get to me, I have been so relaxed the whole tx until last night day 7

Take care  lots of love lshack xx


----------



## bettyb (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Ishack
just to say that I definately had implantation pains
24 hrs after blast was put back
in one place and felt like throbbing on and off
went on to have bfp although sadly m/c later but def had implantation pains.
good luck for your test how are your symptoms?
bettyb


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Bettyb

Thank you fro the jmessage of hope.  I was beginning to think I had gone mad.
Sorry to hear about your MC, you must have been devastated.

good luck for the future.

Take care lots of love lshack xxx


----------

